# Jerry Vayne's new CD to be available at MHC



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

The new CD 'Circus of Nightmares' from the 'Haunt-Strumetalist' Jerry Vayne, is now available for preorder on iTunes! When you preorder the CD, you get a instant download of the track 'Redrum'! Circus of Nightmares will ONLY be available in CD format at MHC. Be sure to pick up your copy before they all sell out. Perfect for that carnival-themed haunt
https://itun.es/us/Ha1t7


----------

